
Microsoft's Resurgence to Prominence - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsofts_resurgence_to_prominence.php
======
GoldenMonkey
Microsoft is starting at 0 market share on pad devices, and expects to
dominate android?

they are only #3 in search with ~10% market share. Ever heard of microsoft
money or microsoft office accounting? Both dead and never out competed
intuit's quickbooks/quicken products. Microsoft had 16% of the smartphone
market at their heyday... now 4%. Microsoft does not win them all. And yeah,
they've done the phone partnership before... never dominating.

